# HTC P4350 PDA Datenzugriff

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

weiss jemand, ob und wie ich unter Linux auf die Daten meines Firmen-PDA HTC P4350 http://www.htc.com/de/product/p4350/overview.html zugreifen kann?

----------

